# okuma longitude surf rod



## NCGUY (May 14, 2010)

Anybody can tell me about the okuma Longitude rods? I have a 9' for surf fishing with a penn reel.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

You have one, but you want US to tell YOU about it?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great rod for the price. I wish I had never sold my 12ftr.


----------



## NCGUY (May 14, 2010)

just got it and haven't had a trip too see any blue water yet. Should havw explained myself better


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Which Penn do ya have on it and what is your target species?


----------



## NCGUY (May 14, 2010)

350 leveline, drum and blues


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well having never caught Red Drum, I realy don't know how they fight. That being said, you shouldn't have any problem with that combo at all. With a rating of 15-40lb and and 1-4 oz you should be okay. I know my 12ft handled striper up to 35lbs with no problem.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Dogg tie a line to the back bumper and have the boss pull away and try to stop it... that is the comparison I have.... drum will pull a striper backwards..... salt


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Never held a Longitude, but I have an 8' Okuma EVX and I think it's a great rod.


----------

